# Receiving the Benediction with Upward Palms



## Miller (Nov 28, 2017)

I've noticed in the last few years that more and more people hold their palms upwards when the benediction is pronounced. Will someone shed some light on this practice for me?


----------



## Edward (Nov 28, 2017)

I always assumed it was a Pentecostal influence when folks start waving their arms in the air when singing or during prayer.


----------



## Cedarbay (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes, the position of the hand is critical when receiving a blessing. Hands at the side, folded, or holding a bouncing baby just won't do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 28, 2017)

This is a hoot.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cedarbay (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a few "formers" in my background with charismatic being one of them.

I have not laughed this hard in a long time, Ryan.


----------



## BG (Nov 29, 2017)

Holding out their hands to recieve the benediction


----------



## earl40 (Nov 29, 2017)

It could be arising from the thought that somehow God puts some Juju magic trough the hands? Or maybe they are waiting for a high five from the Pastor? Seriously though, I suspect that people who do such say they do this as a spontaneous action _every time_ the benediction is given, which of course takes away from the justification of it being spontaneous. Also if it is not practiced in an orderly fashion, by everyone, then they are acting inappropriately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 29, 2017)

There are churches in which this is a standard liturgical action, and not a spontaneous expression. I think that a lot of Christians assume this is the normative posture elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miller (Nov 29, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> There are churches in which this is a standard liturgical action, and not a spontaneous expression. I think that a lot of Christians assume this is the normative posture elsewhere.


That would make sense. Can you give me a couple examples where this is the normal practice? Is it an Episcopal thing? Catholic?


----------



## BG (Nov 29, 2017)

Every reformed church that I have attended most of the people hold their hands out during the benediction to receive God‘s blessing


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 29, 2017)

Miller said:


> That would make sense. Can you give me a couple examples where this is the normal practice? Is it an Episcopal thing? Catholic?


I'm not really sure about Episcopalians or Romanists. I've seen it in a number of Presbyterian churches.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 29, 2017)

Uplifted palms to receive the benediction is no more "magical" than the hand position used by the pastor offering the benediction. Both are symbolic but underscore something of the solemnity of God blessing His people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Nov 29, 2017)

Our hands have “Spirit receptors” in them. I thought everyone knew this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 29, 2017)

Here is the order of service for Brainerd Hills Presbyterian Church, a very sound congregation in the PCA. You will see that the benediction is received with uplifted hands:
http://brainerdhills.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/20171126.pdf


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 29, 2017)

The one who pronounces the benediction is to lift his hands, proved by Scripture. I don’t see in Scripture the example of this done by the congregation...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 29, 2017)

To be clear: I'm not defending the practice; I'm just clarifying that it is not a charismatic hand-waving, but a standard practice in many churches, some of which are quite sound.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cedarbay (Nov 29, 2017)

In the RCUS and LCMS we attend, we bow our heads. The pastor raises his hands, not the people.


----------



## chuckd (Nov 29, 2017)

I visited a PCA church last week in which the pastor _instructed_ the congregation to lift up their hands to receive the benediction. I found it odd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 29, 2017)

Romans922 said:


> The one who pronounces the benediction is to lift his hands, proved by Scripture. I don’t see in Scripture the example of this done by the congregation...


Our Pastor raises his hands when pronouncing the benediction. None of the congregation do in our OPC. We had another pastor fill the pulpit once who only raises one hand. 
I used to be annoyed with people raising their hands in worship services. I guess it stems from my early experience with the AOG. I have learned to live with it on the rare occasions when I attend a different church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cedarbay (Nov 29, 2017)

Romans922 said:


> The one who pronounces the benediction is to lift his hands, proved by Scripture. I don’t see in Scripture the example of this done by the congregation...


I've always considered a benediction as a bestowal of Christ's blessing. It is given and received simultaneously by an act of the Spirit. Such as regenerative faith. Is this how you view it?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 29, 2017)

Not everything different is necessarily of papist origin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 29, 2017)

I think the raising of the hand(s) is (are) generally related to _oath taking_. When you raise a hand, or hands, you are swearing to the truth of thing.
I don't think it has ever revolved around "spiritual receptors" (very funny) or things of that nature which might translate to the emotional or ecstatic experience of Pentecostals or Charismatics. (Been there, seen that, did that, etc.)

I think it more resolves itself toward _testification. _One testifies to the truth of the thing.

"Do you swear to tell the whole truth..etc." while the right hand is raised in a courtroom. Swearing an oath.

It could be then tied to WCF 21, "...besides religious _oaths_, _vows_.....to be used in an holy and religious manner." (1647 Westminster Confession of Faith 21:5)

Swearing, in the good way, to testify or to take an oath would be akin to raising the hand and swearing to one's self and those that see publically, the truth of the thing and for the hope of its outcome. We know the Priests did this in the benediction. Yet, also, the congregation is instructed to "Come, bless the Lord, all you servants of the Lord . . . _lift up your hands to the holy place, _and bless the Lord," (Psalms 134.1-2). This seems to imply an act of worship in this way in hand raising, as it did to Paul in 1 Tim. 2:8, "I desire therefore that the men pray everywhere, _lifting up holy hands_." Oath taking and swearing to the truth of the thing.

Abraham did this. "But Abram said to the king of Sodom, "_I have raised my hand to the LORD_, God Most High, the Possessor of heaven and earth," (Gen. 14:22).

Of God it says, "Therefore _He raised up His hand in an oath against them_" (Psa. 106:26).
And, ""Say to them,`Thus says the Lord GOD: "On the day when I chose Israel and _raised My hand in an oath_ to the descendants of the house of Jacob, and made Myself known to them in the land of Egypt, _I raised My hand in an oath to them_, saying,`I am the LORD your God.'" (Eze. 20:5). Ezekiel says this in similar language 6 times in this chapter.

In Moses song he says, "For _I raise My hand to heaven_, And say, "As I live forever..." (Deut. 32:40). Sounds like a testifying or oath to the truth of the claims.

The angels also seem to do this. "The angel whom I saw standing on the sea and on the land _raised up his hand _to heaven and _swore _by Him who lives forever and ever," (Rev. 10:5-6).

My observation would remain linked to testifying of the truth in oath taking in some way.

Other than 1 Tim. 2, we don't have an expressed command that says one should not do this, or that they should, but there is a great amount of implication that links it to taking oaths before God. I don't, personally, see the harm in doing it based on the idea of testifying to the truth of the matter given.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Username4000 (Nov 29, 2017)

The handful of PCAs I've been to do this. Not as a command, but as a regular practice during the Gloria Patri, the doxology, and the benediction.

I've never asked why it was done that way, and my guess was that it's a priesthood-of-all-believers thing.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 29, 2017)

BG said:


> Holding out their hands to recieve the benediction



As if the benediction were a physical thing...


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Nov 29, 2017)

I think there is superstition in regards to hands transmitting spiritual power. What happens when people put a hand on someone and pray? What happens when the pastor raises his hands and gives a benediction and we raise our hands to receive it? I don’t think I’ve heard much sound teaching on the laying on of hands, etc. and it’s left the door open for superstition.


----------



## BGF (Nov 30, 2017)

Is the claim that this violates the RPW? It's merely a posture of reception. How is it different than standing to sing, or bowing the head to pray?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Nov 30, 2017)

BGF said:


> Is the claim that this violates the RPW? It's merely a posture of reception. How is it different than standing to sing, or bowing the head to pray?



I do not think it would if all did it in order. Do not all stand to sing? Do not all bow the head when praying in the service? This I note the answer is yes when I look.


----------



## zsmcd (Nov 30, 2017)

This may be of some help to you. https://calvinistinternational.com/2015/04/09/calvin-on-posture-in-worship/

We are not gnostic. Our bodies matter and what we do with our bodies matters. I can't remember who quoted him, but I once heard someone quote Calvin as apparently saying something to the effect of "we lift our hands, that our hearts may be lifted with them."

This doesn't mean that hand raising or any other posture works _ex opere operato. _But in every context, not just in worship, posture, body language, etc. matters because it reveals something about our heart, or will inevitably effect our heart. I am not saying that we should require folks to lift their hands during worship or anything to that effect. But, especially when I don't _feel_ like worshipping God, lifting my hands in worship to God will often help my heart to follow suit.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2017)

zsmcd said:


> but I once heard someone quote Calvin as apparently saying something to the effect of "we lift our hands, that our hearts may be lifted with them."



I remember someone interpreted "lift your hands" to mean "spiritually lift your hands." So the command to lift your hands was actually a command to not lift your hands!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2017)

BG said:


> Every reformed church that I have attended most of the people hold their hands out during the benediction to receive God‘s blessing



Perhaps a market then for modified butterfly nets that could be held up to catch even more of the blessings than one could catch with one's hands? 



chuckd said:


> I visited a PCA church last week in which the pastor _instructed_ the congregation to lift up their hands to receive the benediction. I found it odd.



Try visiting our church, then. We began the practice of lifting our eyes (not our hands) to receive the benediction after the pastor explained to the congregation that it was a blessing, not a prayer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chuckd (Dec 4, 2017)

Edward said:


> Try visiting our church, then. We began the practice of lifting our eyes (not our hands) to receive the benediction after the pastor explained to the congregation that it was a blessing, not a prayer.


Yes, our previous church pastor instructed us to "look up to receive the benediction."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Free Christian (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't do it, nor anyone I know. But I cant understand why it would be the object of ridicule!
I don't in a Christian sense get whats so funny.


----------



## rekcor (Dec 5, 2017)

zsmcd said:


> This may be of some help to you. https://calvinistinternational.com/2015/04/09/calvin-on-posture-in-worship/
> 
> We are not gnostic. Our bodies matter and what we do with our bodies matters. I can't remember who quoted him, but I once heard someone quote Calvin as apparently saying something to the effect of "we lift our hands, that our hearts may be lifted with them."
> 
> This doesn't mean that hand raising or any other posture works _ex opere operato. _But in every context, not just in worship, posture, body language, etc. matters because it reveals something about our heart, or will inevitably effect our heart. I am not saying that we should require folks to lift their hands during worship or anything to that effect. But, especially when I don't _feel_ like worshipping God, lifting my hands in worship to God will often help my heart to follow suit.



Hear hear!


----------



## SavedSinner (Dec 7, 2017)

chuckd said:


> I visited a PCA church last week in which the pastor _instructed_ the congregation to lift up their hands to receive the benediction. I found it odd.


A reformed minister does not have the authority to direct the people to make these hand movements.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 7, 2017)

SavedSinner said:


> A reformed minister does not have the authority to direct the people to make these hand movements.



So what is one to do? Take it to the session, and after they rule in favor of the man they picked (and they will) does one take it to the presbytery who will do what? I ask in that I know in my current denomination nothing would happen that would curtail the command for people to lift up holy hands. I am glad we still have the liberty of conscience, though in my opinion that will not be so in the future.


----------



## SavedSinner (Dec 13, 2017)

As worship becomes more liturgical, I think there will only be more and more of this "simon-says", which is the opposite of the regulative principle, and very manipulative.


----------

